

His name is Dmitri Gaskin, he's 12 years old and here's his Google tech talk on jQuery - adnam
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8mwKq7_JlS8

======
jcl
Dupe (from three months ago): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=156863>

------
redorb
<ready for down modding> anyone else think the only reason he is there is
because of his age?, not a good speaker and not the smartest person they could
find. Sorry just have to be honest

~~~
fiaz
Perhaps you are right. But I don't see anything wrong with boosting the
reputation of jQuery as easy to use by demonstrating that a 12 year old (who
is not a good speaker or the smartest person they could find) can master
jQuery.

Plus, it is kind of cool that a 12 year old can be invited to talk at Google.
Makes me wonder if I might have some knowledge to contribute to other areas of
thought...

------
ovejeromd
Still interesting thanks!

